# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Urlaub in der Unterschicht
Zitat:
"Russische Reiche, denen Kaviarpartys im Flugzeug oder Helikopter-Skitouren zu langweilig sind, haben eine neues Freizeitvergnügen entdeckt: Sie dürfen für einen Tag Obdachloser in Paris oder Schaffner in Genf spielen - und dafür jede Menge Geld ausgeben...."
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1 ... 36,00.html

----------


## odd

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Maverick mit Mel Gibson

----------


## Dieter

Eine interessante Zielgruppe, fuer die mir sicher noch was lukratives einfaellt   :cool:  .

----------


## walter

ich hab gedacht du schreibst über einen kurzurlaub in pattaya.

----------


## walter

Camus, Albert

----------

> Camus, Albert


Du kennst also sein Buch "Der Fall" ?!

Nun, Albert Camus muss man auch aus seiner Geschichte heraus verstehen. 1. Weltkrieg, usw, usw....

Unterschicht ? Nun, ich habe quasi jeden Tag mit einem Teil der deutschen Unterschicht zu tun...privat hatte ich eben auch so mein eigenes Leben.

Für mich einfach nur pervers, solche Abenteuerangebote. Verstärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass ein 3.Weltkrieg her muss, damit mal wieder Ordnung in die Einstellung der Menschen kommt.   ::

----------


## Dieter

> Für mich einfach nur pervers, solche Abenteuerangebote. Verstärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass ein 3.Weltkrieg her muss, damit mal wieder Ordnung in die Einstellung der Menschen kommt.


Nee nich im Ernst oder Kali? Wer soll in einem dritten Krieg wofuer sterben?

----------

> [...] Wer soll in einem dritten Krieg wofuer sterben?


Die, welche solche Angebote benötigen, um sich in diesem Leben noch einen Kick zu verpassen.




> Der Krieg ist der Vater aller Dinge.
> 
> *Heraklit*

----------


## walter

> Zitat von walter
> 
> Camus, Albert
> 
> 
> Du kennst also sein Buch "Der Fall" ?!


natürlich kali, :yes: 
mein erstes buch von camus war allerdings "die pest". dieses werk ist in frankreich an allen schulen pflichtlektüre, auch bei uns in bayern.

----------

